# Chronic diarrhea



## lmdurco (Sep 30, 2013)

My now 15 week old GSD has had chronic diarrhea or at best soft stool since we got her at 8 weeks. She has had 3 fecal tests done and is now on her second course of Albon although tests were all neg (med given as a precaution). I'm starting to just question a sensitive belly. I tried Orijen grain-free food and about week or two ago switched slowly to Blue Buffalo puppy. No change. Pumpkin is no help. Looking for any suggestions! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

If all medical and parasite issues have been ruled out then try this brand or something similar.

The Honest Kitchen dehydrated raw food. You may want to call them directly and ask which kind they will recommend, they have several varieties with different proteins.

You can also try a home cooked diet for a few days, see if there is any change. Like boiled chicken and/or ground beef with an equal portion of soft cooked white rice and a little broth. You may also want to ask you vet for some low residue canned food. It is very expensive, so you'll just want to do it for a short time to see if an easy to digest food will help. It may just be the kibble (texture) is irritating.


----------



## lmdurco (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank u! I actually did try chicken and rice with no help but the canned food is a good idea! I'm just stumped. Thanks sooo much!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Has the giardia antigen test been run? Have you tried Metro/Flagyl? Maybe try a Holistic vet. Is overfeeding a possibility? Have you given the chicken/rice enough time to work (maybe give that with the canned pumpkin)?

I hesitate to give health info for a puppy (especially for a chronic problem), but slippery elm may work (the holistic vet may recommend this). But, whatever you try, I would try one thing at a time so you know if something works or not. 

Another thought is EPI/SIBO (I don't know anything about them since I haven't had a dog with it before, but I know bad poop is a symptom).


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

mspiker03 said:


> Another thought is EPI/SIBO (I don't know anything about them since I haven't had a dog with it before, but I know bad poop is a symptom).


if the pup has an never ending appetite and trying to eat his poop, then I would have the blood work done, there have been a few case`s in GSD as young as 3 months with EPI


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Not all EPI dogs are ravenous. My last GSD was an EPI dog and instead of wanting to eat alot, he was the opposite.
I had him tested when young because of the loose greasy stools he had. He tested positive and was managed with digestive enzymes for his entire life. 
My Vet like many, did not believe he was EPI because of his lack of appetite. We summed it up to upset stomach and possibly pain after eating because he could not digest.

Just a thought and maybe work testing for.


----------



## DieselPup (Aug 13, 2013)

I have gone through the same thing with my pup. We fed him Blue Buffalo as well, it honestly is the food in my opinion. I was so happy with the ingredients in Blue and didn't want to think it was causing him to have soft stool. The vet has us put him on Royal Canin ($80 bag of food) but his stool has improved leaps and bounds. He is 16 weeks old and we just changed his food last week. He was going through the same thing from 8 weeks on. I would Highly recommend taking your pup off of Blue and integrating a new food in. 

I am looking for a new brand to try as well, I will keep you posted if I find anything that works better that isnt $80 for a bag lol.

Best of luck to you and you pup, hopefully it's nothing serious and just the food


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

I have never fed blue and I never will I have read too many dogs get loose stool from it..yes also check for Giardia. Bring in a stool sample for a few days in a row. It's hard to detect. I went through it with my Dane for a few months. Tried panacur didn't work. Finally Tylan powder and prescription kibble from vet cleared it up in 2 weeks and I switched him to pro plan sensitive skin and stomach. He is now on earthborn holistic the bison formula. Pro plan did wonders for him.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

I vote for Gretchen's recommendaiton of The Honest Kitchen! Try the Embark....grain free. The Honest Kitchen is the *ONLY company in the USA *that the FDA legally allows to use the words Human Grade on its packaging and advertising b/c it is 100% HUMAN ingredients (Real Food) processed in a Human Grade facility. The staff even tastes each batch of food! This food is DEHYDRATED so a 10# box will re-hydrate to 35-40 pounds of food for approximately $80.

The other thing I would suggest is a digestive enzyme. He apparently is not assimilating his food properly. This one is human grade and mostly organic: *Digestive Enzyme/Probiotic Combination Powder:* “Digest All Plus” http://www.thewholisticpet.com/products/canine-product-line/digestive-support/wholistic-digest-all-plustm.html 

I can list other quality ones if you need them. Not all are created equal!



Hope this helps!
Moms


----------



## lmdurco (Sep 30, 2013)

Thx everyone!!! She is not a big eater at all and I had no idea about Blue causing loose stool in fact 2 friends of mine suggested it as it helped their dogs (not GSD) have firmer stool. However today I am slowly switching to Pro Plan sensitive skin and stomach per many recommendations. Crossing my fingers. Her giardia and coccidia have been negative x3. Worms also. I truly believe I have not found the proper food for her. (They actually treated her once with Flagyl and twice with Albon "just in case"). I did chicken and rice, tried adding pumpkin to that, tried pumpkin in dog food etc... I also bought today probiotics that u give twice a day. I'll let u know how this goes. Thanks for all the info!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

